# Spigot vs Army



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Answer me this. I can see the differences in the Spigot and Army pipe, what are the benefits/differences of each? Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the Peterson Sys pipe use a Army fitting?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe a spigot has silver, gold, nickel or whatever on both the shank and stem at the union. The army mount either doesn't have it on either or only has it on the shank


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

You can see the diffs? What are they? I can't! They look the same to me.

And I've always heard it called "military" mount. What, you got some beef with the navy, air force and marines? 

Joe, I owned a GBD once called a "Mounted" grade and it was considered a military mount with a silver band on both shank and stem. That doesn't make it a correct designation but I've always heard those two terms used interchangeably so I'd be interested in any distinction.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Spigot vs Military (wink)*



dmkerr said:


> You can see the diffs? What are they? I can't! They look the same to me.
> 
> And I've always heard it called "military" mount. What, you got some beef with the navy, air force and marines?
> 
> Joe, I owned a GBD once called a "Mounted" grade and it was considered a military mount with a silver band on both shank and stem. That doesn't make it a correct designation but I've always heard those two terms used interchangeably so I'd be interested in any distinction.


Not being a military man, I'm neutral. :eyebrows:

Aside from the silver on both the shank and stem of the spigot I don't see any differences either. But I would like to know if there are any benefits of either or.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I found some good info here about the "Military" mount.

The Peterson Pipe Project: Testimony: Peterson military mounting system


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Joe, I owned a GBD once called a "Mounted" grade and it was considered a military mount with a silver band on both shank and stem. That doesn't make it a correct designation but I've always heard those two terms used interchangeably so I'd be interested in any distinction.


As with so many things in our hobby it seems everyone, smokers and makers, have their own definitions and interpretations. May as well try to get all the clothing manufacturers in the world to use a uniform sizing schedule as try to get one solid answer from different branches of the pipe community. Think _cavendish :tongue1:_


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> As with so many things in our hobby it seems everyone, smokers and makers, have their own definitions... Think _cavendish :tongue1:_


That would be in the "Aromatic vs. Or Is It Something Else" thread.

I have a couple of military mounts and one spigot and there's only one difference. The spigot requires twice the silver polish.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

So should I get a spigot Rhodesian or an army bulldog? Or an army Rho...oh, nevermind.


----------

